
Feature Teams in large org - gaitme
Hello,<p>I&#x27;m looking for more information about Feature Teams ( as explained in this video https:&#x2F;&#x2F;labs.spotify.com&#x2F;2014&#x2F;03&#x2F;27&#x2F;spotify-engineering-culture-part-1&#x2F;). 
Do you have articles on how big web companies work? Do you know who use Feature teams? How the product teams are organized in your company?<p>Some context: I&#x27;m a PO working in a 300+ people web company that wants to move from platform teams (web, web app, IOS, Android) to feature teams.<p>Thanks!
======
brudgers
My understanding [based on listening to Software Engineering Daily podcasts]
is that Facebook uses feature teams and implementing feature teams was a
primary motivation for developing React Native. Coordinating features between
the web, iOS, and Android platform teams still produced inconsistencies and
staggered rollouts and duplication of implementation logic [or worse
divergence].

Good luck.

~~~
gaitme
Tank you! If yiu have a link it'd be useful.

